# My early 90's DiamondBack Titanium bike



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I build this bike up from a bare frame back in the early 90's and it is still my only mountain bike, and I still ride the crap out of it.

Diamondback Racing (DBR Axis TT) titanium frame (Sandvik, made in USA)
RockShox Mag21 SL Ti forks
Cook Brothers cranks
Chainrings - 20T Avid, 32T Shimano Hyperglide, 42T Suntour Microdrive
XTR Derailleurs
XT M737 Cassette, 11-28
Grip Shift shifters
White Industries hubs and titanium bottom bracket
Mavic rims
Avid Tri-Align brakes
Paul's Love levers
Syncros titanium seatpost
Bontrager saddle (very well worn)

Original stem was a Kore and original handlebars were Rocket Science blue anodized, but they were showing signs of fatigue and were replaced this year.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Crappy photos, but you get the idea.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

More mid 90's than early.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Did Sandvik's bullet-capped stays come earlier or later?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

babbalanja said:


> Did Sandvik's bullet-capped stays come earlier or later?


Me thinks it's a 93 Axis TT. DB didn't offer Ti more than a year or two.

http://www.retrobike.net/gallery2/m...ywordAlbum&g2_keyword=1993+MBA&g2_itemId=5271

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...&Brand=Diamondback&Model=Axis+TT+XT&Type=bike


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the retrobike link. It has some interesting details about that frame.

I think ''94 is about right. Looking at the components, that fork came out in '94. The frame came with a rigid steel fork, and I installed the RockShox a little later. I think the Cook Bros. E-series crankset also came out around '94.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Some nice kit on there. I like those Bonty/San Marco saddles.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

i'd guess a 95, the 1st(93/94) ones had different stickers, the later ones had red in the stickers to go with a pile of red bits that came on the XTR version...

well from bikepedia a 94, but at least over here in OX it would be a 95, as maybe we had a screwed up model cycle...


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

mik_git said:


> i'd guess a 95, the 1st(93/94) ones had different stickers, the later ones had red in the stickers to go with a pile of red bits that came on the XTR version...
> 
> well from bikepedia a 94, but at least over here in OX it would be a 95, as maybe we had a screwed up model cycle...


Not a 95. The 95 was polished with yellow DBR decals.


----------

